# Quotes of unpopular people you agree with



## Monika H. (Apr 30, 2019)

12 Adolf Hitler Quotes That Will Inspire You to the Core | EliteColumn
					

EliteColumn has picked some of the best motivational Adolf Hitler quotes. Take a look at these amazing inspirational quotes from this great persona.




					www.elitecolumn.com


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 30, 2019)

"Some things are more important than money, real talk." - DSP


----------



## The Pink Panther (Apr 30, 2019)

I live by a legendary Jewish proverb.

"Time is money."


----------



## Cool kitties club (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Apr 30, 2019)

Just insert something from Theodore Kaczynski here.  Almost anything will do.  


> “Those who are most sensitive about "politically incorrect" terminology are not the average black ghetto-dweller, Asian immigrant, abused woman or disabled person, but a minority of activists, many of whom do not even belong to any "oppressed" group but come from privileged strata of society.”


----------



## Cool kitties club (Apr 30, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Just insert something from Theodore Kaczynski here.  Almost anything will do.


Based Ted is always fun to read. Shame to see terrorist manifestos have gone down hill


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Apr 30, 2019)

Cool kitties club said:


> Based Ted is always fun to read. Shame to see terrorist manifestos have gone down hill


Was he actually an MKUltra test subject? Someone once told me that and I don't think I've ever seen it verified.

EDIT: Looking at the Wikipedia citations and bookmarking stuff.  I'm assuming it won't be conclusive or anything, but we'll see.


----------



## crocodilian (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 30, 2019)

Closest quote I could find to Hitler being a dog lover, which is the one thing we was right about


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Apr 30, 2019)

I've found sargoy's inspiration


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Apr 30, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> View attachment 742103
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This Hitler quote is awful, there must be a much better one regarding him somewhere, not that I know or care for any.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 30, 2019)

It is extremely dangerous to encourage people to see themselves as exceptional, whatever the motivation. -Vladimir Putin
Read more at: https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/vladimir_putin_601151


----------



## Recoil (Apr 30, 2019)

"Is this divine intellect, or is it niggerlicious?"


----------



## ZeCommissar (Apr 30, 2019)

David Lane the white supremacist famously known for the 88 precepts is a evil man, however like a lot of evil men I would consider him intelligent. (se88 precepts are mostly reeeee'ing about jews and race mixing even comparing the different races as different "species" which is empirically wrong. He also has some....interesting ones like number 34 which seem to lament the fact that women can't be bred at a early age.

However like Hitler he did make some interesting kernals of truth and points about life. Had he not been so obsessed with race I wonder what he could have really done with his life...

"What men call the super natural is actually the natural not yet understood or revealed."

"15. No greater motivating force exists than the certain conviction that one is right.

52. Tyrannies cannot be ended without the use of force.

67. An unarmed or non-militant People will be enslaved.

84. Self discipline is a mark of a higher man.

85. One measure of a man is cheerfulness in adversity.

86. A fool judges others by their words. A wise man judges others by their actions
and accomplishments. (This one is contradictory to racist ideology. You immediately judge individuals of other races without seeing their actions first.)

I don't agree with the latter half of this next one, since I find it trivial to judge a race as superior or inferior by any metric. However this is the one white supremacists seem to forget the most

22. In the final analysis, a race or species is not judged superior or inferior by its
accomplishments, but by its will and ability to survive.

What's funny is that most of the people with 1488 tattoos that you can see have probably been to prison and are retarded degenerates who definately aren't self disciplined men.

His final mistake was putting too much stock in the "natural" order of things. We have gone from the natural order of things for quite some time now. Do computers exist in the natural wild? Should we revert back to being animals after we have accomplished so much as a species like going into space?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Apr 30, 2019)

ZeCommissar said:


> David Lane the white supremacist famously known for the 88 precepts is a evil man, however like a lot of evil men I would consider him intelligent. (se88 precepts are mostly reeeee'ing about jews and race mixing even comparing the different races as different "species" which is empirically wrong. He also has some....interesting ones like number 34 which seem to lament the fact that women can't be bred at a early age.
> 
> However like Hitler he did make some interesting kernals of truth and points about life. Had he not been so obsessed with race I wonder what he could have really done with his life...
> 
> ...



Hypocrisy is a surprisingly common failing of the human mind.  That being said, not many people raise it to an artform like Mr. Lane does.



> I always cheer up immensely if an attack is particularly wounding because I think, well, if they attack one personally, it means they have not a single political argument left.



Margaret Thatcher btw


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Apr 30, 2019)

"When I am in the battlefield, I love it more than my wedding night with the most beautiful of women" ~ Khalid ibn al-Walid

What a chad.


----------



## Jazz Cat Blini (Apr 30, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Was he actually an MKUltra test subject? Someone once told me that and I don't think I've ever seen it verified.
> 
> EDIT: Looking at the Wikipedia citations and bookmarking stuff.  I'm assuming it won't be conclusive or anything, but we'll see.



No - what you heard is most likely in reference to a psychological experiment Ted volunteered for in college that, according to some TV documentary (fake news), """"changed him _forever."""_  But in Ted's own words was not that big a deal.


Edit: Ted's own words


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 30, 2019)

Hitler's quote about Jews flipping their shit over being "found out" is stupidly accurate. Wonder why....


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 30, 2019)

"There is a middle ground between the PC Police and the Baltimore Police."
-Bill Maher, Host of HBO's _Real Motherfucking Talk With Bill Motherfucking Maher_

"The death of one is a tragedy. The death of millions is a statistic."
-Joseph Stalin, Soviet Dictator, Patron Saint of SJW's, and the namesake of Anita Sarkeesian's favorite vibrator

"Astroturf! You know who's behind that, don't ya? THE JEWS!"
-Conan O'Brien, Late Night TV personality, Leader of the Aryan Union, and author of _The Big Game_

"Shut up! Fifty years ago we'd have you upside down with a fucking fork in your ass!"
-Cosmo Kramer, Neighbor of Jerry Seinfeld, KKK Grand Wizard, and Pimp Daddy of Lower Manhattan

"Don't be stupid! Be a smarty! Come and join the Nazi Party!
-Joseph Goebbels, Nazi Minister of Propaganda and the real father of @Cowlick and @RomeoRose


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 30, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Hitler's quote about Jews flipping their shit over being "found out" is stupidly accurate. Wonder why....


I posted that quote in full in a reddit thread about trump supporters once (removing any mention of jews and removing the "gradually I began to hate them".)

Until someone pointed out the source people were falling over each other in how accurate I had charactarized what talking with trump supporters is like.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 30, 2019)

Pain's not bad, it's good. It teaches you, something.

Charles Manson


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 30, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Pain's not bad, it's good. It teaches you, something.
> 
> Charles Manson


Charles Manson spewed so much shit that it's not fair to quote him.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 30, 2019)

Charles Manson spewed so much shit that it's not fair to quote him

~tard baby


----------



## Anonymous For This (May 1, 2019)

"Does this Jello smell like Chloroform to you, baby?"

Bill Cosby


----------



## Fougaro (May 1, 2019)




----------



## FA 855 (May 1, 2019)

There are signs that Allah will grant Islam victory in Europe - without swords, without guns, without conquests. The 50 million Muslims of Europe will turn it into a Muslim continent within a few decades.                              
_   Muammar al-Gaddafi_
Not that I find that inspiring.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 1, 2019)

RedRightHand said:


> There are signs that Allah will grant Islam victory in Europe - without swords, without guns, without conquests. The 50 million Muslims of Europe will turn it into a Muslim continent within a few decades.
> _   Muammar al-Gaddafi_
> Not that I find that inspiring.



More like prophetic, I suppose.


----------



## Slap47 (May 1, 2019)

"Political power  comes out of the barrel of a gun"

Mao Zadong


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 2, 2019)

Don't remember the exact quote as I don't have time to sift through all his fucking videos, but that manlet Destiny once said something along the lines of:
'At one point I thought I would always be attracted to 16 year old girls, but you reach an age where you're no longer attracted to them because teenage girls are fucking annoying and talk about stupid shit".
I'd even extend that to college-age girls.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 2, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Don't remember the exact quote as I don't have time to sift through all his fucking videos, but that manlet Destiny once said something along the lines of:
> 'At one point I thought I would always be attracted to 16 year old girls, but you reach an age where you're no longer attracted to them because teenage girls are fucking annoying and talk about stupid shit".
> I'd even extend that to college-age girls.


Easily college age, and some simply never grow out of being a dumb gossipy needy crazy princess bitch.
There's a reason I swing both ways but prefer dick.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 2, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Easily college age, and some simply never grow out of being a dumb gossipy needy crazy princess bitch.
> There's a reason I swing both ways but prefer dick.


I’ve always thought gay dudes were onto something, but I’m just not into dick.


----------



## Yuusha-sama (May 2, 2019)

RedRightHand said:


> There are signs that Allah will grant Islam victory in Europe - without swords, without guns, without conquests. The 50 million Muslims of Europe will turn it into a Muslim continent within a few decades.
> _   Muammar al-Gaddafi_
> Not that I find that inspiring.





Sprig of Parsley said:


> More like prophetic, I suppose.



The B.Z.(a Berlin Newspaper) published this article today.
*"Mohammed is the most popular first name in Berlin"*
Immigration to Poland and the US looks better every day for me.



https://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/mohammed-beliebtester-erstname-in-berlin


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 2, 2019)

"Obama is a fucking asshole."
-Jon Lovitz, Actor, Comedian, Scotch Connoisseur, Three-time _Dance Dance Revolution _Champion, and /ourguy/


----------



## PL 001 (May 3, 2019)

"In the absence of willpower, the most complete collection of virtues and talents is wholly worthless." - Aleister Crowley


----------



## Slimy Time (May 4, 2019)

"Politics is when you say you are going to do one thing while intending to do another. Then you do neither what you said nor intended."
Saddam Hussein, and he was right on the money with this. The UK government and its handling of Brexit comes to mind.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 4, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> "Politics is when you say you are going to do one thing while intending to do another. Then you do neither what you said nor intended."
> Saddam Hussein, and he was right on the money with this. The UK government and its handling of Brexit comes to mind.



I love the quote, but I think the sabotage of brexit by the UK government is very much intended.


----------



## Slimy Time (May 4, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I love the quote, but I think the sabotage of brexit by the UK government is very much intended.


Say you are going to do one thing- Deliver Brexit
Intending to do another- Keep UK in by pushing the "Remain in all but name" withdrawal bill
Then you do neither what you said nor intended- Don't do either, keep delaying, keep failing to push bill through.

Could be that, probably is what you said though. Way to completely erode all public trust (whatever there was) of government and mainstream political parties.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 4, 2019)

"Reports that say that something hasn't happened are always interesting to me, because as we know, there are known knowns; there are things we know we know. We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns—the ones we don't know we don't know. And if one looks throughout the history of our country and other free countries, it is the latter category that tend to be the difficult ones."
- Donald Rumsfeld


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 4, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> "Reports that say that something hasn't happened are always interesting to me, because as we know, there are known knowns; there are things we know we know. We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns—the ones we don't know we don't know. And if one looks throughout the history of our country and other free countries, it is the latter category that tend to be the difficult ones."
> - Donald Rumsfeld



I personally like this quote as a sort of subtle reminder that all the stupid, crazy shit you KNOW goes on or KNOW doesn't happen with the US Government is likely the tiny tip of a gargantuan iceberg of "Oh shit Uncle Sam what are you doing" that we can't and likely never will see.  In retrospect it's fucking wild that MKUltra and the Tuskegee shit were proven true.  People like to roll their eyes about conspiracy theories but I put absolutely fucking nothing completely past this government.


----------



## J A N D E K (May 4, 2019)

_I call on you not to hate, because hate does not leave space for a person to be fair and it makes you blind and closes all doors of thinking._

Saddam Hussein


----------

